# ضاغط الهواء المخصص لأجهزة الأسنانDental Compressor



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم .

هادئ وكاتم للصوت وكفاءة عالية وصحي تفضلوا لأطلاع عليه .

واي استفسار او عطل او عارض او اضافة تفضلوا بطرحها مع الشكر والتقدير .

البغدادي .:55:


----------



## 5amw-ta (24 يونيو 2007)

مشكور اخ شكري


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (24 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وبصراحة معلومات جدا واضحة ومبسطة.


----------



## ريمون عدلي (1 يوليو 2007)

شكرا استاذي المشرف الفاضل
ولكن هذه الضواغط ليست كبيره وتحتاج الي مساحه كبيره لوضعها
شكرا


----------



## السيوطى (22 أغسطس 2007)

v:14: ery good eng my best wishes


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 نوفمبر 2007)

اشكر مروركم وردكم على الموضوع لكن  ليس هناك اي سؤال عن عطل او عارض .

من خلال عملي وجدت ان اكثر اعطال اجهزة الاسنان يكون سببها الضاغط وهو الجزء الرئيسي في 

تشغيل جهاز الاسنان وفي توقفه او عطله يتوقف عمل طبيب الاسنان عند اداء عمله .

البغدادي:67:


----------



## Biomedical (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

المشرف الفاضل / شكري محمد نوري ،،،

في البداية أود أعبر عن بالغ سعادتي بوجودكم وأتمنى لكم دوام الصحة والعافية ولجميع أعضاء هذا المنتدى الكريم .

أعتذر عن تقصيري في المشاركة معكم وذلك لانشغالي الشديد بالعمل ومتابعة دراستي ، فأرجو من الجميع المعذرة والسموحة وسأبذل قصارى جهدي للبقاء على تواصل إن شاء الله .


قد أعجبتني هذه المشاركة لما فيها من الوضوح والبساطة في الشرح وقد ذكرتني ببعض الاستفسارات التي أرغب بمعرفتها وفهمها إن أمكن .

من المعروف أن هناك أنواعا من الضواغط تتميز بنظام طرد وتفريغ الماء من الخزان بشكل تلقائي بالإضافة إلى نظام تجفيف الهواء (مجففة أو ما يعرف ب Drier ).

ماهي آلية عمل نظام التجفيف أو سحب الرطوبة من الهواء ؟ وماهي المادة المستخدمة لذلك ؟ وماهوعمرها الافتراضي ؟ وهل تتأثر كفاءة عمل هذا النظام بدرجة الحرارة المحيطة بضاغط الهواء ؟

مع تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق دائما وجزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## ف ر و ح ة (21 نوفمبر 2007)

عاشت ايدك يا شكري الورد
الموضوع كلش مفيييييييييييييد


----------



## المسلم84 (7 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير ...


----------



## mtc.eng (10 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا استاذ شكري على الموضوع الرائع 
اين يتم تصنيع هذا الجهاز؟


----------



## صلاح الدعيدع (13 مايو 2008)

مساك سعيد يا أبو السعداء 
وفضلك كثير للملتقى
و الشكر الجزيل يا كبير العظماء 
و هذا قليل لك يا خبير
ولالله ماقصر


----------



## صلاح الدعيدع (13 مايو 2008)

مساك سعيد يا أبو السعداء 
وفضلك كثير للملتقى
و الشكر الجزيل يا كبير العظماء 
و هذا قليل لك يا خبير
ولالله ماقصرت


----------



## صلاح الدعيدع (13 مايو 2008)

مساك سعيد يا أبو السعداء 
وفضلك كثير للملتقى
و الشكر الجزيل يا كبير العظماء 
و هذا قليل لك يا خبير
ولالله ماقصرت


----------



## المهندس بلكس (20 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## jaky_77 (2 سبتمبر 2009)

تسلم يداك على المعلومة


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## فداء (5 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الفاضل


----------



## الملاك الذهبي (7 فبراير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## أبو موئل (12 فبراير 2010)

أشكرك على هذه المعلومات


----------



## الطموحة (24 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير وجعله من ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## the moon light (6 نوفمبر 2010)

وفقك الله نحو المزيد من الابداع وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## mohammed.madani (6 نوفمبر 2010)

معلومات جميلة جزاك الله خير


----------



## mid000soft (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*****************************
v´¯)¦ 
(¯`(?)´¯) 
_(_.^._)¦ 
______$__¦$ 
______$_¦$$_(¯`v´¯) 
_____$$_¦$$(¯`(?)´¯) 
____$$¦$$$$_(_.^._) 
____$$$$$$$_$$ 
____$$$$$$$__$$ 
_____$$$$$$___$$ 
_____$$$$$_____$_____$ 
_$____$$$_____$$____$$ 
__$____$$____$$____$$ 
__$$___$____$$$__$$$ 
___$$__$___$$$_$$$ 
____$$$___$$$$$ 
____$$____$$$ 
____$$__$$$$(¯`v´¯) 
___$$__$$$$(¯`(?)´¯) 
___$$__$$__ (_.^._) 
___$$_$$ 
___$$$$( 
___?$$$$$$?____?$$$$$$$? 
_?$$$$$$$$$$??$$$¦__¦$$$$? 
?$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$¦___¦$$$? 
?$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$¦__¦$$$? 
?$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$¦__¦$$$? 
_?$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$¦__¦$$$? 
___?$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$¦$$$? 
______?$$$$$$$$$$$$$? 
_____$$$?$$$$$$$$$? 
____$$$$(__?$$$? 
____$$$$(___?$? 
___$$$$( 
___$$$$( 
___$$$__$$$$__ (¯`v´¯) 
____$$____$$$$(¯`(?)´¯) 
____$$$____$$$$(_.^._) 
___$$$$____$$$_$$$ 
___$$__$___$$$___$$$ 
__$$___$____$$$___$$$ 
__$____$$____$$____$$ 
_$____$$$_____$$____$$ 
_____$$$$$_____$_____$ 
_____$$$$$$___$$ 
____$$$$$$$__$$ 
____$$¦$$$$_$$ 
____$$¦_$$$ (¯`v´¯) 
_____$$¦$$_(¯`(?)´¯) 
______$¦$___(_.^._) 
_____$ 
_(¯`v´¯)¦ 
(¯`(?)´¯) 
_(_.^._)¦ FOR YOU


----------



## blackhorse (7 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الموسوعة وبالفعل انت موسوعة 
جزاك الله الجنة


----------



## المهندس عبووود (10 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## azeezcom1 (22 مارس 2012)

بارك اللــــــــه فيـك


----------



## dimond ston (10 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## محمديوسف حسن (4 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا يا شكرى للمجهود الجبار الذى قمت به


----------

